# OPFS "Public Warning"



## GoodShot (Dec 28, 2012)

Once I got over the PFS learning curve 
It rapidly became my favorite and not to mention most accurate and fastest shooter 
Once you go OPFS you'll never go back 
Consider you self warned


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice!!! But, you've warned Me too late.... 

SMS


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

late here also, no OPFS yet but my favorites are 3 naturals PFS's ... ahhh !!! cannot take off my hands LOL ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Once you get the Knack for shooting one there is no going back to large bulky slow frames. There are times I cheat but I all ways go back to The Original Pickle Fork Shooter. Shooting the opfs also has an added bonus of when you go back to shooting standard frames you even shoot better with those and I will say it again, The opfs is an excellent training frame for shooting all slingshots.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

You're too late to save me also.
PFS are so much easier to aim and shoot.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i dont have an addictive personality, i like variety. so its easy for me to put

down a pfs and shoot another slingshot.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Love my OPFS so generously gifted by Darrell!!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

tradspirit said:


> Love my OPFS so generously gifted by Darrell!!


Oh how I whished I could do so much more Ha!

So Glad you enjoy the simple pleasure of owning one of these little hard hitting shooters. Yea!


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Seems that soon I will need to aquaire a opfs. Unfortunately I haven't had an experience with one


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I am hooked. Took a bit of wondering around but I have settled on the PFS as my favorite. It is easier for me to aim.Still need lots more practice!


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Never leave home without it...


----------



## funkysod (May 2, 2013)

You can't argue with that. I'm hooked! I try to shoot some of my "regular" forks from time to time but it is not enough any more. I always carry one pfs and a bareback rig in my back pocket.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

funkysod said:


> You can't argue with that. I'm hooked! I try to shoot some of my "regular" forks from time to time but it is not enough any more. I always carry one pfs and a bareback rig in my back pocket.


You realy are very Sick. I carry a OPFS in my wallet.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

although the back pocket is pretty impressive...


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

I carry my OPFS Gifted by Dgui In my wallet as well! Some times in my back pocket. And ofcourse an extra band set In a Small Zip-Lock Baggy Just Incase 

SMS


----------



## funkysod (May 2, 2013)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> I carry my OPFS Gifted by Dgui In my wallet as well! Some times in my back pocket. And ofcourse an extra band set In a Small Zip-Lock Baggy Just Incase
> 
> SMS


Yes, of course. The extra band set, in a zip-lock bag, is also in my pocket. Scary addictive hobbies  I keep my emergency lockpicks in my wallet.


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

I, too, have an OPFS given me by Dgui. I like it. I am also grateful for his generosity.


----------



## Katman (Jun 14, 2013)

I have them hanging up all around. I also have a opfs bb shooter in my desk at work for lunch time plinking.


----------



## GoodShot (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow you guys are so lucky to own a original PFS by DGUI 
Maybe one day ill be lucky enough to win one 
How you guys score ?


----------



## Portland Stumpy (Oct 26, 2012)

SHTF Slingshots said:


> You're too late to save me also.
> PFS are so much easier to aim and shoot


Yes, you are absolutely right.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Vetryan15 said:


> Seems that soon I will need to aquaire a opfs. Unfortunately I haven't had an experience with one


An Original Pickle Fork Shooter is so easy to cut out and inexspensive here is a video with the details. Also view the how to put tubes on the pfs.


----------



## lightnin (Nov 19, 2013)

I can't put the fps down I'm hooked


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

dgui is correct regarding the speed. The wider the forks the slower the slingshot. I have tried PFS like slingshots but never a ofps ... i want to.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

GoodShot said:


> Wow you guys are so lucky to own a original PFS by DGUI
> Maybe one day ill be lucky enough to win one
> How you guys score ?


 How do we "score" ?

Its more of a friend thing. I know DGUI good ( over youtube ) And i havent talked to him in around a month, But ive talked to him since about a year ago.

Only the Chosen Ones get such an amazing PFS 

Haha


----------

